# '65 Humber Sports 3 speed



## ian (Oct 23, 2020)

Well, I got the shifters all adjusted and the brakes tightened and got on the road for a short ride today between rain showers. No pics, I forgot my phone, but really enjoying the feel of riding this piece of history.
Ian


----------

